# Getting the HUMP!?!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I did a quick search before asking this, but only found a thread where Christine had posted about Poppy, and as ours are boys I wondered if it was different (well, I realise the OBVIOUS difference!  )

Dexter is still so young, born 12th June makes him just 3 months, but he has started humping poor Alfie for all he's worth!  Not sure if its a coincidence, but when he met 2 shitzsu boys last week, one of them did the same to him, and I'm wondering if he's just copying that, or if there could be a different reason for it? I've noticed he has a much stronger 'doggy-aroma' than Alfie, and wondered if maybe it was hormonal and somehow linked?  I reluctantly had a look at his downstairs bits when he was doing it, and there wasn't anything going on in terms of arousal, it just didn't seem right as he's so young.  

What do you guys think? Anyone else experienced this so early?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy has stopped humping I had her trying to hump my leg for a week.
She did not try it on with other dogs.
I believe it was hormones with her as she is nine and half months she would have probably been coming into season now.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Based purely on what I have read on here in the past, humping can apparently be related to asserting dominance - do you think he could be trying to become 'top dog'?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Based purely on what I have read on here in the past, humping can apparently be related to asserting dominance - do you think he could be trying to become 'top dog'?


Ah, yes, most definitely. DH and I have been noticing him becoming more dominant over Alfie, always pinching the toy Alfie has, or the stagbar, or the pizzle stick....etc. He has become a bit more aggressive in his play too, so I'm sure that's what it is. Thankyou! Do you think I should do anything about it, or leave well alone?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what would be best to do, one of the more experienced people on here will be able to advise.

Looks like we are the only ones on just now 😄


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How funny you couldn't find a thread on humping through search, I remember loads and Dexter has been predominant in most of them! Dexter was a major humper from quite a young age. He humped all through his puppy class and used to hump other dogs in the park much to my embarrassment. The final straw was when he humped throughout a cockapoo walk, I thought I would die although everyone else was most amused! 

Since he was fixed he has behaved like the perfect gentleman and has never even tried to hump Bonnie!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not so convinced that it is always a dominance thing. Millie has always been a humper since she was spayed. She is definitely not a dominant dog, she decides its time to hump if she is excited about something and has extra energy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer did the humping thing I think for dominance and for other reasons. Sometimes you could see he was frustrated as he wanted something and she wouldn't give it to him. Other times it seemed to take place following Lexi licking his bits. He's pretty much stopped but will on occasion. I went back and forth about whether to stop it or not. At first I figured she'd tell him off but she didn't as he was so much taller than her he'd usually be humping air. Once he started to put weight on her I would stop it as I read that there may be health problems with repeated weight being put on that way. 

Really a tough call because it may be them establishing order. But after seeing a pair of poodle mixes at the dog park where the owner lets them do it and who seem much more aggressive than the other dogs who's owners tell them to stop, I'm glad I had him stop. Also on the occasional moments he tries it, he immediately gets off when I say something to him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola humps my leg if I'm sitting with my leg crossed. She does it if she wants to go to toilet and I've not picked up on the signals!

So in our house its attention seeking. She has never tried to hump Nina. She did without male cat though! Lol.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

tessybear said:


> How funny you couldn't find a thread on humping through search, I remember loads and Dexter has been predominant in most of them! Dexter was a major humper from quite a young age. He humped all through his puppy class and used to hump other dogs in the park much to my embarrassment. The final straw was when he humped throughout a cockapoo walk, I thought I would die although everyone else was most amused!
> 
> Since he was fixed he has behaved like the perfect gentleman and has never even tried to hump Bonnie!


I typed humping in, and had a quick look through....probably should've read through everything before posting.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Our trainer told us Jake has the alpha personality and he does rule the girls. He also constantly tries to police other dogs at the park and steps right in if willow seems nervous but he was never really a humper. 
Willow is always getting yelled at for trying to hump Penny. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I typed humping in, and had a quick look through....probably should've read through everything before posting.


No not at all! Good to get other feedback too!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"I typed humping in, and had a quick look through....probably should've read through everything before posting."

No problem asking again at all, it's useful to compare old threads with new.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When we went to pick Fergus up and met up with Cora...he tried to hump her, only initially on meeting. He hasn't done it since x


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Try typing in "mounting" - I've just started to have the same problem with Mungo  and lots of old posts came up.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just be careful you're typing these terms into the ILMC search facility and not Google, you might get a whole different set of results


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Just be careful you're typing these terms into the ILMC search facility and not Google, you might get a whole different set of results


That gave me a giggle!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so so lucky that none of my dogs have been humpers (unless there was actual breeding taking place) So far I've dodged that bullet... I'm sure it'll happen at some point. Is it weird that it embarrasses me but I don't feel the same about them mating?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie is like Lola in that it is just attention seeking for Frankie, for the most part. He humps the life out of two particular toys of his (one is a broccoli plush, which is weird by itself, and the other is a colorful monkey plush). He humped my fiancee for a bit when he was younger but we told him to stop and now he only does it for attention. He has never humped another dog.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Humping thread .. excellent lol 

Yes I would say the humping is playful and possibly dominance related at this age.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Frankie is like Lola in that it is just attention seeking for Frankie, for the most part. He humps the life out of two particular toys of his (one is a broccoli plush, which is weird by itself, and the other is a colorful monkey plush). He humped my fiancee for a bit when he was younger but we told him to stop and now he only does it for attention. He has never humped another dog.


Seems like Frankie just enjoys a well balanced humping diet.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Payback time for Dexter today - Alfie started returning the favour!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette enjoys humping one of the cats. I think it's mostly being playful, Norma is particularly friendly with Bette, but she has learned to take advantage of Bette's blindness. She sneaks up on Bette when she's sleeping, swats her, then just moves to her other side while Bette goes crazy trying to find her. It may be payback humping.


----------

